# Uferbetretungsrecht - Niederlande (Nähe Sneek)



## Colophonius (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo werte Mitangler,

ich fahre dieses Jahr, wie jeden Winter, in die Nähe von Sneek. Dieses Jahr (und für nächstes auch) habe ich auch endlich einen VisPas + die Landelijke + Federatieve Lijst van Viswateren für Groningen-Drenthe, Fryslân und Oost-Nederland.

Nun suche ich selbst schon nach geeigneten Plätzen zum Hechtangeln, wobei mir natürlich Polder am meisten zusagen würden, weil wir die hier natürlich nicht haben. (Wenn jemand in der Nähe Errfahrungen hat, ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar)

Nun habe ich auch schon interessante Gewässer bei googlemaps gefunden, in denen ich laut Visplanner.nl, wenn ich nichts falsch verstanden habe, auch angeln darf. Nur führen diese Gewässer oft mitten durch Weidelandschaften etc. Nun wüsste ich gerne, was ich da beachten muss, wenn ich dort angeln möchte #h

Vielen Dank im voraus 
Holger

PS: wenn ihr Links habt, die auf niederländisch sind, immer her damit, ich kann relativ gut niederländisch lesen und sprechen


----------



## HAPE-1909 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht - Niederlande (Nähe Sneek)*

Also wenn ich ab und zu an der Ijssel zum Spinnfischen bin, laufe ich auch immer über die Kuhweide...
Andere Angler machen dies genauso - ohne irgendwelche Uferbetretungsrechte vom Bauern zu haben.

Aber nen Freifahrtschein für ALLE Weiden ist das vielleicht nicht unbedingt.
Einfach antesten, wenn der Bauer was sagen sollte, kannst du bei ihm mit Sicherheit so ein Betretungsrecht kaufen, wenn er darauf bestehen sollte.
Er wird schon nicht mit der Mistgabel hinter dir her rennen, sind doch alles auch normale Menschen. 
Ich bin auch immer freundlich zu allen, die mir dort entgegen kommen - und so sind sie mir gegenüber auch immer zu 100% gewesen. Von daher wird dir bei anständigen Verhalten nichts weiter passieren...


----------



## giorgio2111 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht - Niederlande (Nähe Sneek)*

Hallo,

in den allgemeinen Bestimmungen zum Vispass steht u.a., dass es verboten ist, Private Grundstücke und Ufer ohne Zustimmung des Eigentümers zu  betreten. Auch wenn man das Recht hat das anliegende Gewässer zu  beangeln. Desweiteren ist es verboten, Land zu betreten, das mit Nutzpflanzen bepflanzt ist, oder auf dem noch  zu mähendes Gras steht, es sei denn, man besitzt ein gültiges Laufrecht. (guckst Du hier http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm).

Soviel zur rechtlichen Seite.

Ich habe allerdings die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht, wie HAPE-Coesfeld: Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es heraus.

Selbst als wir letztens an der Maas von der Polizei kontrolliert worden sind, meinten diese, dass wir eigentlich nicht über die Kuhweide gehen dürfen. Aber solange wir die Kühe nicht stören, nichts kaputt machen und der Bauer nichts sagt, wäre es wohl ok. Besser wäre es aber, sich einen freien Zugang zum Gewässer zu suchen, und dann immer am Ufer entlang zu wandern.

Gruß
Guido


----------



## Colophonius (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht - Niederlande (Nähe Sneek)*

Ich danke euch  
Ich nehe mal an, wo durch "Trittleitern" extra Wege durch die Wiesen (wie. z.B. auf Deichen oft der Fall) geschaffen wurden, sollte dann das Betreten auch kein Problem darstellen 


Jetzt heißt es nurnoch geeignete Gewässer zu finden und den ein oder anderen Hecht zu überlisten


----------



## HAPE-1909 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Uferbetretungsrecht - Niederlande (Nähe Sneek)*

In Holland ist es nicht schwer, Gewässer zu finden, wo Hecht drin sitzt... 
Den fängst fast in jedem Tümpel oder kleinsten Fluss etc.


----------

